# Transmission compatbility



## qsx246 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 99 Maxima GLE, Engine Code VQ30(DE) 2988 is at the end. Trans Axle RE4F04A FN36 at the end.

About the Transmission, can anyone tell me, is this a locking or non-locking differential? And will it work on a 98 Maxima. My friend wants to use my transmission but we don't know if it will fit. I will try to get his info off the firewall tomorrow. But nevertheless, can it work and he should also buy a Rear Main Seal, right? What else? Can anyone say something. Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

"A" at the end means non-locking (open).

Yes, the 95-99 Maximas use the same automatic transmission. He should replace the real main seal and axle seals to the differential as well, if memory serves-- well depends if he places to rebuild it or not, or just install it as is.

If you're both in the US, all US-spec Maximas have only open differentials, so you shouldn't need to worry about it.


----------



## qsx246 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks a lot, dropped the transmission, put, 2 axle seals placed in, a converter seal, but he didn't change the rear main seal, don't know why, and put it back together. Transmission runs smooth. He's happy.


----------

